# Secure Email providers? SafeMail.net is no longer good



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 10, 2015)

I was using safe mail.net for my secure email mainly because of convenience..it's free and easy. But they seem to have had a major harddrive crash I have no idea what that means but they haven't been working since Oct 28th ....Does anyone know of any good alternative secure emails? I created a tutanota account but Unsure if it's legit


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 10, 2015)

NVM. just read the other thread on this...Protonmail seems to be gtg.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tutanota is fine


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 10, 2015)

Just pay for Countermail and be done.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 10, 2015)

I use ProtonMail. Countermail is also a good choice.


----------



## Freedom (Nov 10, 2015)

I switched from safe-mail to proton a few weeks ago. proton had some issue last week and I couldn't log on for a few days. It's all good now, but I was a little paranoid after my safe-mail and my proton both crashed.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 10, 2015)

yeah the whole safe-mail thing bothers me too. I had a good contact lined up and now I won't be able to get in touch with them.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Nov 10, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> yeah the whole safe-mail thing bothers me too. I had a good contact lined up and now I won't be able to get in touch with them.



ya Gomad this happened to me too..I communicated with my contact using my safemail...they had hushmail..but I made a tutanota account and it wouldn't let me send an email, it keeps saying "error mail DAEMON; Recipient address rejected". Just saw another message on there that said "Account expired". SO maybe their account expired...damn.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 10, 2015)

I feel like I'm back to the drawing board. Hopefully in time I'll find another reliable contact or rep.


----------



## regular (Nov 11, 2015)

Migrate to protonmail. A 500MB Protonmail account is free. However, you go on a waiting list to get access to your account when you sign up. If you're cool with waiting, you'll get in 100% free eventually. 

You can pay a one time fee of $17 USD to cut in line and get instant access to your account. There are no recurring fees after paying the one time $17 USD instant access fee. $17 USD one time is cheaper than any other "safe" mail provider. 

Request an invite here: https://protonmail.com/invite You'll be prompted to pay $17 or wait. 

If you didn't have a pre-paid credit card on hand to pay for your account when you requested your invite, go here: https://protonmail.com/invite#existing You'll be able to pay the $17 fee and get instant access to an account you already requested.


----------



## Jimster135 (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info lost my safemail account also


----------



## thqmas (Nov 11, 2015)

regular said:


> Migrate to protonmail. A 500MB Protonmail account is free. However, you go on a waiting list to get access to your account when you sign up. If you're cool with waiting, you'll get in 100% free eventually.
> 
> You can pay a one time fee of $17 USD to cut in line and get instant access to your account. There are no recurring fees after paying the one time $17 USD instant access fee. $17 USD one time is cheaper than any other "safe" mail provider.
> 
> ...



I waited for my protonmail. Didn't pay or anything.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 11, 2015)

This may be a dumb question but if your attaining lists and giving orders via email you shouldn't be using gmail/yahoo etc?


----------



## thqmas (Nov 11, 2015)

Uncle manny said:


> This may be a dumb question but if your attaining lists and giving orders via email you shouldn't be using gmail/yahoo etc?



I didn't really understand what you are trying to say manny, but I can tell you that not long ago I did a backup of my gmail with a program that was build by a friend of mine (on java).

The program returned even deleted mails from 2006! They erase nothing, they have all your past mails and everything on their servers!

If I was in the US, I would avoid GMail for this kind of affairs.


----------



## Uncle manny (Nov 11, 2015)

That's pretty crazy I'm gunna look into proton mail


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm going to look into proton mail too. Thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## juiced1106 (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm sure Safe-mail will be gti when they get back up but doesn't hurt to have a backup email for times like this


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 11, 2015)

juiced1106 said:


> I'm sure Safe-mail will be gti when they get back up but doesn't hurt to have a backup email for times like this



The whole idea here that we're trying to get across is that safemail is NOT safe at all.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Nov 11, 2015)

Depends on how we define "secure email".  Nothing is secure from the US, Chinese, North Korean, Russian, or English governments.  They have all the core decryption keys for all consumer-grade encryption.  Not conspiracy theory....fact.



BiologicalChemist said:


> I was using safe mail.net for my secure email mainly because of convenience..it's free and easy. But they seem to have had a major harddrive crash I have no idea what that means but they haven't been working since Oct 28th ....Does anyone know of any good alternative secure emails? I created a tutanota account but Unsure if it's legit


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 21, 2015)

according the latest update, safe-mail will be back on Nov. 24th.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 24, 2015)

Well, today is the day. Let's see if it actually comes to fruition...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> Well, today is the day. Let's see if it actually comes to fruition...



You should take this time to look into protonmail or tutanota. Both are much more secure than safemail by far


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 24, 2015)

I use counter mail, any issues I should be concerned about?


----------



## Beedeezy (Nov 24, 2015)

I use counter mail, any issues I should be concerned about?
My trusted source uses it, so I figured it was a decent choice. I'm always game to hear others thoughts though.

Damn, sorry about the double post.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 24, 2015)

I signed up for protonmail, I'm still on the waiting list. I'll look into tutanota...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 24, 2015)

gomad75 said:


> I signed up for protonmail, I'm still on the waiting list. I'll look into tutanota...



You can pay $17 to get an account immediately or just wait. Tutanota from my understanding is free


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 24, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> You can pay $17 to get an account immediately or just wait. Tutanota from my understanding is free



Yes Tutanota is free and I just signed up. Pretty slick interface, I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 24, 2015)

Aaaand protonmail account just got approved. So i have 3 billion emails accounts to use ::


----------



## gomad75 (Nov 25, 2015)

Confirmed that safe-mail is back up. Nothing has been lost.


----------

